# PAINFUL barking



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

My Ludde is now 15 weeks old and a joy in everyway. Well - almost every way. He's got this thing with barking. He barks when he plays with him self, he barks for attention, he barks at the cat, he barks when we do obedience training. He barks, barks, barks.

I've got a few tips from elsewhere to just ignore him, but his barking is really painful and intense to listen to. It usually also happens late in the evening (as for right now - 21:40 p.m. where I come from), and we have neighbours next door. It has come to the point that the kids will cover their ears when he starts, and I can't help but say "no" to him. Ignoring is probably the best, but he's driving us all of our minds with his constant yelling. 

Yes - he gets attention 24/7. We play, walk (that he doesn't like very much) and do our daily training. He's with me ALL the time.

Tips anyone?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i was told in The past to teach them to bark on command so you can then teach them when to stop but i never did it as i didn't want to encourage barking at all. my lot bark in the garden when their hear something, or at the door. and sometimes outside. 

i have been considering getting the spry collar but would prefer the remote one as the bark sensitive one reacts to other do which i don't want. 

you could try a little water gun and scoosh him if he barks. the best was to stop a behavior is to set up a situation so you are ready to react rather than waiting for him to start. 

does he respond to a lead correction, or you could try dropping keys as a distraction noise.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jerseys bark is extremely high pitched and obnoxous too. When does it I clap really loud and say no. Its uncomfortable for them to listen to so it stops him right in the middle of when he's doing it. Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## Nessie (Nov 22, 2010)

try http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/canicalm-spray-15980-0.html 
or http://www.eurobarkcontrol.co.uk/


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I do the clap thing too. It helps so much. Its funny though, when I do it I sometimes scare my husband and vise versa. lol Axle can bark for no reason sometimes and that can get annoying.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh I am right there with you on the barking. Yesterday we went to get our Christmas tree at a tree farm. Ruby barked and yelped for every dog, adult, child that walked by... and there were ALO. She just wanted to go go go........ Made my husband crazy (I didn't mind it too much, she is a puppy and wants to play, was not barking maliciously)


----------

